# Von Heute auf Morgen extremer FPS-Drop



## VerticallyObese (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Zwar wurden schon mehrere Themen dazu beantwortet, habe aber leider keine konkreten Vorschläge mehr gefunden die mir evtl. weiterhelfen könnten.

Und zwar spiele ich täglich LoL, und habe selbst noch duchschnittlich bei meinem alten Herrn 150 Fps gehabt ohne Probleme, jedoch sind diese stark von einen auf den anderen Moment auf bis unter 30 gedrosselt. 

Mittlerweile probierte ich folgendes aus: 

-LoL repair ausgeführt
-De/-Installiert
-Verschiedene In-Game/-PC/-Graka Settings überprüft und angewandt
-PC gesäubert
-Clean gebootet
-und zu allerletzt nochmal komplett Neu aufgesetzt!

Specs: 

Graka: GTX 960

CPU: FX-6300 6x3,50GHz

Mobo: 970 gaming (ms-7693)

RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200

Gäbe es da sonst noch irgendwelche Ansätze die ich ausprobieren kann?


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2020)

Die CPU-Clocks überwachen, und wenn die droppen einen Lüfter auf die Spawas, oder gleich den alten Herren entsorgen. Der war schon Schrott als Du ihn gekauft hast, und jetzt verwandelt er sich langsam in Altmetall, weil die Spannungswander auf dem Mainboard nicht mehr mit der Belastung klarkommen, da sie scheinbar altern.


----------



## HardlineAMD (11. Mai 2020)

Wie schafft man es denn ein AM3+ Board mit DDR4 3200 zu füttern?!
@HisN 
Vor 6 Jahren war das noch eine sehr günstige Möglichkeit. Gibt eben nicht nur Leute wie uns. 
Mein FX8320 (4,2GHz) lief auch bis 2017..... am Ende an der Kotzgrenze (CPU-Limit).


----------



## Aerni (11. Mai 2020)

ach, das ist einer von den typen auf die man 10 minuten warten darf in den lobbys bis das game startet. LoL läuft halt auch auf jeder rotzkiste. und ob da ddr4 3200er laufen bezweifele ich aber auch stark.

denk mal über nen neuen unterbau nach, wenn das stimmt mit deinem ram kannste dir ja nen 1600er in 12nm kaufen und nen board dazu. rest könntest ja behalten. das wären ca. 200€ kosten.


----------

